# Weekend Fun



## Valleyboy (Sep 4, 2022)

I took advantage of a sale at a well known UK stationary shop to buy some heavily discounted fountain pens last week. As part of my haul were 2 Faber Castell pens. I love FC nibs and really like the look of their pens. However I did buy one with the express purpose of “re-skinning” it.

I generally prefer wooden pens to almost anything else, however I felt this Pearwood pen was a little uninspiring. I understand they wanted to create clean, uninterrupted lines and chose a wood with no figure to achieve that. However I felt the red/brown colour wasn’t quite right and actually made it look a bit cheap and plastic in my opinion.

So I took my brand new pen and put it straight on my lathe to remove the wood. It’s always interesting to see how these pens from major manufacturers are made inside. Then I took some vintage cellulose and drilled and bored it to the correct size, polished it and simply glued it in place. (I guess it’s essentially the most expensive kit pen I’ve ever made).

Holding the workpiece without damaging it was probably the biggest challenge, but masking tape is often your friend in those situations.

Anyway before and after pictures below. I’m sure some of you will prefer it as it was, but I really like the way it turned out.  

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Curly (Sep 4, 2022)

Improved for sure.


----------



## Penultimate (Sep 4, 2022)

Much better, looks great


----------

